# Legaler Keyshop gesucht



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

Hi zusammen

Ich suche einen LEGALEN Keyshop der Forza Horizon 3 PC Version verkauft, zwar kann ich es auch im MS Store kaufen, aber 70€ für ein Spiel das seit einer Weile auf dem Markt ist finde ich zu teuer.Gibt es Keyshops die auch Legal sind und Keys verkaufen zu besseren Preisen als im MS Store? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. September 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 Xbox One - Digital Code CD Key, Key - cdkeys.com oder hier Forza Horizon 3 XBOX ONE / WINDOWS 10  - Buy Game PC CD-Key - G2A.COM oder hier Forza Horizon 3 Xbox One / Windows 10 Download - MMOGA oder hier Forza Horizon 3 XBOX One / Windows 10 CD Key


----------



## azzih (8. September 2017)

Was heisst legal? Kein Keyshop ist illegal, sprich du brichst kein Gesetz damit weswegen du belangt werden kannst. Das einzige was theoretisch passieren kann, ist das der Key nicht legitim war und der Hersteller ihn dir sperrt. Ist bei mir in all den Jahren nie vorgekommen und ich hab mit weit über 50 Keys nie ein Problem gehabt.

Im Grunde nutzt du mit Keys nur die Globalisierung aus. Genau wie Hersteller ihren Kram in Billiglohnländern fertigen lassen und ihre Firmensitze in Ländern mit quasi keinen Steuern verlegen (auch wenn das oft nur ein Briefkasten ist). Genau so kannst du auch als Konsument dich entscheiden eben ein Key aus Ländern zu beziehen, in denen dieser billiger ist. Vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

Und genau um diese Sperrung von Accounts geht es mir, ich habe ETS2 bei MMOGA gekauft aber die haben im Impressum eine Adresse in China drin  Mein Windows10 ist vielleicht nicht mal echt, ist ein Upgrade von Win8.1 gewesen den Key habe ich auch Online gekauft, tja, auf einmal hieß es mein Key sei nicht gültig beim Support! Das einzige was mir blieb war meine HDD auf eine SSD zu klonen, wollte es eigentlich neu Installieren auf die SSD aber musste es genau deswegen klonen. Ob mein Win10 Legal ist? Keine Ahnung! 

Werde es mir aber bei cdkeys holen, Danke ExtremTerror, hoffentlich funktioniert es auch Problemlos.


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. September 2017)

Also ich hab meine Keys immer bei G2a gekauft und bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. War am anfang auch skeptisch/unsicher und hab erstmal nur mit Spielen angefangen die so ab 2 -5 € kosteten um nicht blöd dazustehen wenns nicht klappen sollte aber bis jetzt ging alles gut, von Divison +DLCs, The Crew, Diablo 3, Call of dutys usw und alle Acc sind noch da_[also nicht gesperrt]_ Steam uplay usw.   Solche key shops sind halt auch immer glücksache bei manchen haben welche dort ärger wo ich kaufe oder halt bei den anderen shops und manche eben nicht.  Aber am ende ist es deine Entscheidung ob dus machst


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

Habe es bei G2A gekauft  Und es hat funktioniert, der Download startet gerade


----------



## TomatenKenny (9. September 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe es bei G2A gekauft  Und es hat funktioniert, der Download startet gerade



na dann viel spaß damit


----------

